# Scrapping the inline and going for NEO Diffuser



## Bent17 (20 Mar 2021)

Hi all. First post here!

So I just set my my first 200L tank which is planted and during water cycle... I have the Proflora JDM inline diffuser and I am not really happy with it. The bubble counter is set up for 3BPS and the following its down to 1bps. I have to stay playing around with the inline diffuser to get it properly only to the next day it depletes. I was thinking of scrapping that setup and going for the NEO diffuser special. Does anyone here have it? Is it good instead of my inline?






						Aquario NEO Extended Acrylic CO2 Diffuser for Planted Aquarium Tank
					

CO2 diffusers efficiently distribute CO2 in a planted aquarium. This special extended long NEO diffuser from Aquario features microscopically small holes resulting in very fine and thorough bubble diffusion along with an extended connection piece. The longer extended connection piece allows the...




					shop.glassaqua.com
				




Your opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Courtneybst (20 Mar 2021)

You might have already but have you checked for leaks? The rate should remain constant day to day.


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Mar 2021)

Bent17 said:


> I was thinking of scrapping that setup and going for the NEO diffuser special. Does anyone here have it? Is it good instead of my inline?


I agree with  Cortneybst that there might be a gas leak in the circuit. Soapy water sprayed on the connections as well as to the length of tubing and the unit itself will reveal leaks in the form of bubbles. Inline diffusers are generally more effective than the external variety, so it's worth the effort of getting this to work. If the body of unit itself leaks then it's defective and should be returned.

If you decide to go with the NEO then it's a good idea to place it under the filter inlet to allow the filter to help dissolve the gas.

Cheers,


----------



## Wookii (21 Mar 2021)

Bent17 said:


> Hi all. First post here!
> 
> So I just set my my first 200L tank which is planted and during water cycle... I have the Proflora JDM inline diffuser and I am not really happy with it. The bubble counter is set up for 3BPS and the following its down to 1bps. I have to stay playing around with the inline diffuser to get it properly only to the next day it depletes. I was thinking of scrapping that setup and going for the NEO diffuser special. Does anyone here have it? Is it good instead of my inline?
> 
> ...



The bubble rate has nothing to do with the diffuser, it is the needle valve on your CO2 regulator that controls the flow of CO2. If you are getting a variation in bubble rate, you may have a leak as others have mentioned above, or you may have a low quality/faulty needle valve.


----------



## paranoidandroid (22 Mar 2021)

Aside from checking the system for leaks as already suggested, also take into account that an inline diffuser requires a certain minimum pressure to work properly (e.g. 0.2 MPa). If the working pressure is not high enough you may get it to work one day and in the next day the pressure is just not enough to "kick-start" it.


----------



## Bent17 (23 Mar 2021)

Hi all so I think i found the issue.. The diffuser was positioned horizontally, as soon as I placed it facing upwards it kept it consistant. What I realised though is that the diffuser holds water in it.. Thought that when CO2 goes on it empties but not the case..


----------



## Courtneybst (23 Mar 2021)

Bent17 said:


> What I realised though is that the diffuser holds water in it.. Thought that when CO2 goes on it empties but not the case..



I saw someone mention this on another post too. It's my understanding that the chamber is supposed to be filled with water as it's in the outflow of your filter. The diffuser is just adding the CO2 along the way. If water didn't fill it the water wouldn't come out the hose.

Glad you resolved it though


----------

